# Toledo, OH : 20 Rats at TAHS



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

8 females, 12 males. Some are about a year, some are 3 months, and some are listed as younger than that. I have photos pulled from their website, very beautiful shades. Cinnamon, silver, etc.


Rats are $5 each; sometimes, if you purchase 2 pocket pets the third is free. So.


----------

